# Mitspieler gesucht Zuluhed/Alleria/Eigentlich Egal!



## m0x (1. Dezember 2015)

Wunderschönen guten Tag,

 

Ich spiel seit paar Jahren WoW und wollt jetzt nach langer Zeit endlich mal jede Klasse auf lvl100 haben. Deshalb wollte ich hier fragen ob irgendjemand vllt. Lust hat sich von mir werben zu lassen um den ganzen Vorgang zu beschleunigen. Ich wäre bereit dem Spieler Ingame unter die Arme zu greifen sofern er Hilfe benötigt. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat schnellst möglich viele Charaktere auf min. lvl90 zu befördern (So lang kann man von den 300% xp Profitieren) der soll sich bitte bei mir melden! Das hier ist die Ideale Art in WoW zu starten. Man bekommt einen Helfer der einem Dinge erklärt und steigt zusätzlich noch sehr schnell auf die Höchstufe auf! 
Einfach Melden!
 

MfG m0x 

Battletag: m0x#2295


----------



## Assassin66 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo besorg mir die keys und lass loslegen, wow ist im angebot zurzeit


----------

